# 2018 K3 4WD Kia sorrento towing



## Joanna1985 (23 May 2018)

Hi all just wondering if anyone has a 2018 2.2 kia sorrento k3 manual and how is it for  towing? The dealer confirmed the towing capacity is 2500kg. I have an Ifor Williams 510 and 2 large horses which would probably be 2200kg altogether.


----------



## marmalade88 (27 May 2018)

I'd be really interested to know what people think. I am thinking of upgrading my 08 Kia to the new model you mentioned. It's a more powerful engine and has more torque. I would need to get the iFor 506 down plated to 2600kg rather than it's current 2700kg, but I only ever travel one horse so would have plenty of payload.


----------



## ROG (27 May 2018)

marmalade88 said:



			I would need to get the iFor 506 down plated to 2600kg rather than it's current 2700kg,
		
Click to expand...

WHY ????????? !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

